# Old Car City



## guzziknight (May 2, 2012)

I went to this place last week. It's a junkyard that's been there since 1931. Now, it's more of a museum than junkyard. 40+ acres, and 4000+ cars. Very interesting place. I only saw about 200 of the cars!

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.


----------



## Trever1t (May 2, 2012)

what an awesome place, nicely seen and captured. :thumbup:


----------



## ann (May 2, 2012)

Am taking some of my students up there in a few weeks. It is popular place these days for photography.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 2, 2012)

I like the set. One global comment I'd have for this set is to bump up contrast a bit.


----------

